
Gravity chopticks - sysbot
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/innovativedesigns/the-newest-generation-of-chopsticks-gravity-chopst
======
sysbot
Choptix without the need for choptix rest. My friend have been using this
choptix for a litter over a year and decided to make it available for anyone
else who want it.

